# Aristo Snowplow



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

I am interested in the details of how the plow blade attaches to the gondola. If someone out there who owns a factory-made model could take pictures of it and post them I would greatly appreciate it.

Tom


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I put the blade on an Aristo gondola, I'll go dig it out of the shed and shoot some pix for you.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you Jerry. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the gondola that Aristo uses for their plow.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it snaps on in a few places.


But it's been years since I kitbashed my Aristo plow. I used the plow for a loco wedge pilot plow and used the gondola for a crane flat car.



*Oops I see Jerry got the answer just as I posted.*


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

That's exactly what I needed to know. 

Thanks. 

Tom


----------

